# 034Motorsport Audi TT/TTS Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Link Giveaway!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*We're pleased to announce a giveaway for a pair of our  034Motorsport Audi TT/TTS Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links!​*



*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*






Audi TT/TTS
​Similar to our last giveaway, you can earn one entry by subscribing to the 034Motorsport Newsletter, one entry by tweeting about the giveaway, and up to 10 additional entries for referring friends (one entry per friend who enters, up to a limit of ten) to the giveaway.

Be sure to select which Volkswagen or Audi platform you drive when registering!

Last day to enter is July 31st!

All of our spherical sway bar end links are drop-in replacements of the factory units, and feature Teflon-lined Aurora spherical bearings to eliminate deflection and ensure proper articulation of the sway bar. These end links allow for uncompromised transfer of suspension movement to the sway bar, increasing the effectiveness of the rear sway bar and improving handling feel.

*Our current Rear Sway Bar End Link offerings include these applications:*

B4/B5 Audi 


B6/B7 Audi 



B8/B8.5 & C7/C7.5 Audi


C5 Audi & B5 Volkswagen



8P/8J Audi & MkV/MkVI Volkswagen 



8V/8S Audi & MkVII Volkswagen (MQB)


----------

